# Good Mid-priced dog food?



## bryank (Jul 18, 2010)

After researching what to feed my new lab pup, I noticed that most of the foods I have been considering (Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, 4Health, TOTW, Chicken Soup) are made by Diamond. They all look pretty good on paper, but given Diamnonds history, I'm not sure I trust them as a company. Are there any other reasonable alternatives *not* made by Diamond that are under $1.50 per pound?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, most of the "decent on paper" foods that are reasonably priced are made by diamond. That's the lure of them: price. 

You can look into Healthwise. It's not the absolute best food ever, but it's not made by Diamond, and it's not too bad.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

bryank said:


> After researching what to feed my new lab pup, I noticed that most of the foods I have been considering (Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, 4Health, TOTW, Chicken Soup) are made by Diamond. They all look pretty good on paper, but given Diamnonds history, I'm not sure I trust them as a company. Are there any other reasonable alternatives *not* made by Diamond that are under $1.50 per pound?




Acana is $1.66/lb. and its grain free. (30 lbs for about 50 bucks)

For 16 cents above your threshold, you get one HELLUVA return on your investment over what you WOULD get otherwise. :smile:


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

I feed The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw, in my opinion it's better than premium kibble and is very decently priced depending on the formula you buy. The formulas I feed the most often are Keen, Verve, and Force.

Pricing:
Keen ($52/10lb box, makes 43 lbs food) = $1.21/lb
Verve ($58/10lb box, makes 43 lbs food) = $1.35/lb
Force ($77/10lb box, makes 43 lbs food) = $1.79/lb


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wanted to add:

If you're really on a tight budget, then I DO think you'd be better off going with a Diamond-made food than a grocery store food, despite everything. Sometimes, due to finances, we can't always give the absolute best of the best, and at least Diamond makes decent foods at a low cost. Sure,t hey have their issues, every company does, and they're not what I'd consider a "first pick" but they're better than junk like science diet and pedigree and other "affordable" foods. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I just wanted to add:
> 
> If you're really on a tight budget, then I DO think you'd be better off going with a Diamond-made food than a grocery store food, despite everything. Sometimes, due to finances, we can't always give the absolute best of the best, and at least Diamond makes decent foods at a low cost. Sure,t hey have their issues, every company does, and they're not what I'd consider a "first pick" but they're better than junk like science diet and pedigree and other "affordable" foods. That's just my opinion, though.


definitely agree there. 

My isssues w/ Diamond lie most w/ the company as a whole, the recalls they've had...the mess a few years ago...and the Ethoxyquin(though I hear they've addressed/fixed this).

Not my fav.

But without a doubt a better food than anything at a typical Grocery store, VET, or even Petco(many foods they carry). 

For pete's sake, I saw Diamond Naturals at my local Menards for $24/40lb bag on sale this weekend. Just think how much of it you could buy for one bag of Eukanuba.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

We fed Diamond Naturals for a couple of years with really good results. For the price, it was the best for us at the time.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

what about fromm four star? lots of formulas to choose from, and not too expensive. they are a privately owned family company and use their own facility for production.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Acana is $1.66/lb. and its grain free. (30 lbs for about 50 bucks)
> 
> For 16 cents above your threshold, you get one HELLUVA return on your investment over what you WOULD get otherwise. :smile:


idk where u people buy acana....my store sells everything but ihavent seen acan..granted i havent looked,cause i will not feed a food thats 60 percent meat..and if idid go with chsampion id use orijen


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> granted i havent looked,cause i will not feed a food thats 60 percent meat..and if idid go with chsampion id use orijen


because you want more?......less? ill assume more since orijen has a higher content than acana.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

canidae grain free has 8- percent of its protein coming from meat..so going from that t oa 60 percent food would feel wrong..although id consider roating to orijen


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidae grain free has 8- percent of its protein coming from meat..so going from that t oa 60 percent food would feel wrong..although id consider roating to orijen


you mean 80% of its protein coming from meat. canidae is not stating what % of the product is meat.

orijen/acana state it in terms of the % of the product that is meat:

in other words....Acana is 60% meat
Orijen is 70% meat

you dont know how much of the Canidae product is meat..they are stating what % of the protein comes from meat.

two different things.

canidae may well have a lower meat content than acana or orijen......you cant know unless canidae states what % of the product is meat.


----------

